# Palestine - Road infrastructure



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

I've noticed that some areas of Palestine are now covered by Google Street View.

https://www.google.it/maps/@31.7904057,35.1135515,11z

Palestine is a disputed country in the Middle East. It's made up by two non-contiguous parts, the West Bank and the Gaza strip. Part of West Bank is occupied by Israel, although the international community doesn't recognize it. Gaza strip is ruled by Hamas, a fundamentalist islamic organization that is related with international terrorism. The part of West Bank non occupied by Israel is ruled by the more moderate Fatah, that is internetionally recognized as Palestinian government.
Palestine is recognized by 136 countries and it's an UN observer member since 2012.

Movement of people in the region is strongly limited by Israeli restrictions. Palestinian-administered areas in West bank are separated by Israeli colonies, so people have to pass through military checkpoints to travel between a town and another and may be denied access for aparently no reason. Sick people have died because have been unable to reach an hospital.
Entrying Israel for Palestinians and vice-versa is very challenging and it's allowed only under certain circumstances. Otherwise, foreigners with proper documents can move relatively freely between the two countries.
Palestinians from West Bank can leave and enter their countries only flying from Jordan, as they haven't an airport and they can't enter Israel. Gaza is almost cut off from the rest of the world. The border with Israel is closed, the border with Egypt is open few days per year and nobody can enter or leave by air or sea.

Palestine has not a thread so far, but since Kosovo, Taiwan and even Srpska have one, why Palestine shouldn't?


----------



## belerophon (Nov 16, 2014)

There is a difference. Taiwan, Kosovo and even Srpska have real power no matter if others accept that or not. Palestine is much more accepted, but thats a politicial thing. The majority of islamic countries and their possesion of oil don't change the fact that palestine is not existent as state. In comparison South-Ossetia or Abchasia or Transnistria are not well known but the have real power. 

I don't see any use for another battleground, given that the thread is NOT opened to post any pictures of actual roads or projects, but just for any disputable fairness. I regret that completely.


----------



## Petter of Stockholm (Oct 2, 2005)

Review of April 2015:

I drove through the self proclamed state of "Palestina" with a rentalcar in april 2015.

We used a Israeli Road Atlas I had bough (still have it back at home since I collect maps). The Map show what roads that could be used by the public, and which roads you needs premission to access, and which roads that are only for militar use. There are also notifications where israeli cars cannot be used.

The parts of the West banks that are under protection (or occupation) of Israel had normal conditions.

We entered The West Banks from the north, National road 90. At the border control there were heavily armed military, but no problem to pass. The National Road 90 passes through largerly unused land with mountain views over Jordan. You will pass some Israeli settlements with surrounded with barbed wire and only a few Palestinian settlement. The road makes a loop around notorious Jericho and along this is where we see some people we believe was palestinians.

From Jericho we headed for Jerusalem and this road becomes a motorway with "western standards", obviously built and controlled by the israelis. There is a certain mountain climb as you heading for Jerusalem and the surrounding hills have plenty of houses which looked like Palestinian settlements due to the poor standard.

Entering Jerusalem from the east at National Road 1, you will see settlements with walls around (commieblocks). I wonder if they are israeli settlements or not, and if the walls are for protect or for seperate?

I will post some pictures. Enjoy!


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

belerophon said:


> There is a difference. Taiwan, Kosovo and even Srpska have real power no matter if others accept that or not. Palestine is much more accepted, but thats a politicial thing. The majority of islamic countries and their possesion of oil don't change the fact that palestine is not existent as state. In comparison South-Ossetia or Abchasia or Transnistria are not well known but the have real power.
> 
> I don't see any use for another battleground, given that the thread is NOT opened to post any pictures of actual roads or projects, but just for any disputable fairness. I regret that completely.


Actually, since the 1993 Oslo Accords, the Palestinian government does control some territory in West Bank, although much less than what it claims.









https://www.theelders.org/article/20-years-after-oslo-facts-ground

As you can see, the territory is extremely fragmented and thus communications are dufficult.

This thread is not a support to either political claim, I opened it just because I saw that it was added on Google Street View, and I think that any country/territory should be represented there.


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Well, as long as there's something to talk about.


----------

